# firewire help



## galaga-girl

Hi guys 

I am new here and while I know a bit about PC's I am FAR from being anything close to an expert 

I just bought a firewire card from ebay (http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=3832063167&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT) and installed it, XP detected it and installed the driver, I went to device manager and it said there was an error and it says:
*This device cannot start. (Code 10)*

As the location is says: 
*Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE*

I've tried re-installing the card and placing it in different slots. I connected my camcorder anyway (Panasonic NV-DS60) and it seems to be capturing video but it isn't a smooth capture - but i've never done it before so am not sure what it looks like on the PC and I can't test it out on a DVD because I haven't bought my DVD burner yet (next week hopefully!) 

Can anyone help with this?
Thanks so much for any replies!
wendy


----------



## Praetor

Do you have SP1 installed?  Since Windows detects the Texas Intruments OHCI thingy ... it should be functioning (and it seems to as you can perform captures) ... you might try uninstalling that device from Device Manager and rebooting to see if it's redetected.

Now as for your capture quality, what are the specs on (a) the system and (b) your capture?


----------



## galaga-girl

I do have SP1 installed.

My system is:
Dell Dimension 4600
P4 2.6
512MB
XP home

I'm not sure what you mean by the capture thing??


----------



## Praetor

I meant, what resolution/framerate are you trying to capture at (and are you capturing to raw AVI or are you doing some live encoding)?


----------



## galaga-girl

sorry, i'm new at all of this. I am trying to capture footage I already have on my tapes. Not live footage.


----------



## Praetor

Grab this program: http://www.headbands.com/gspot/download.html
And drag and drop the file you've captured into it ... what are the specs


----------



## galaga-girl

Ok, I got the program, I put the file into it but all of the fields say n/a the only one that doesn't is the Stream Type which says Multipart OpenDML AVI


----------



## Praetor

Thats odd.. any "useful" information if you use AVICodec? (http://avicodec.duby.info/)


----------



## galaga-girl

OK, after installing that program I get more info, i'm not sure exactly what info you need so i'll just put in all of what it says. I have only used a small sample file - 30 seconds.

Here is what comes up:
File     :  114 MB (114 MB),  duration: 0:00:33,  type: AVI,  0 audio stream(s),  quality: 50 %

 Video :  114 MB,  29202 Kbps,  25.0 fps,  0*0 (),  dvsd = Sony Digital Video,    Supported

There is also about 15 lines of info under codecs and filters.


----------



## Praetor

> File : 114 MB (114 MB), duration: 0:00:33, type: AVI, 0 audio stream(s), quality: 50 %


Your video doesnt have audio... is it supposed to?



> Video : 114 MB, 29202 Kbps, 25.0 fps, 0*0 (), dvsd = Sony Digital Video, Supported


Well it seems that the video is supported and its of a standard framerate ... the resolution of 0x0 is kinda odd though 

Hmmm regarding the smooth capture, i dunno ... (a) can you watch it and (b) if you can, does it seem smooth? If it seems mostly smooth on PC then standalones should be fine. Now what you CAN try is to encode just a quick, say 2minute clip, into DVD and burning it onto a CDR(W) and testing that.  TMPGEnc should do the trick for encoding and Nero can handle the burn


----------



## galaga-girl

Thanks so much  It was meant to have audio, don't know what went wrong there??? I am getting a DVD burner in a few weeks so until then I won't be able to test it out but it does seem to be working. It did say on Windows Movie Maker that if I watch the video whilst it is capturing it, it may not be the best quality, so that could be what is going on. I'll wait till I get the burner and then let you know how it went.

Thanks again for the help and being so patient  I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Praetor

> I am getting a DVD burner in a few weeks so until then I won't be able to test it out but it does seem to be working


You dont need the actual DVD burner to test it out. You can burn via Image Recorder in something like Nero and test it right on your computer 



> It did say on Windows Movie Maker that if I watch the video whilst it is capturing it, it may not be the best quality, so that could be what is going on


Indeed but that wouldnt mean you would lose the audio channel. 



> Thanks again for the help and being so patient I really do appreciate it!


Ah no problem, I think your problem is during the capture rather than during anything else


----------

